# Probleme mit 1GB Netzwerkkarte

## Clooney

Hi,

ich hab einen kleinen Server bei nem Kumpel von mir stehen.

Der Server dient als Downloader und Fileserver. Bisher (und wieder) hab ich da ne 100MBit Netzwerkkarte drinnen, da aber mehrere PCs darauf zugreifen geht die Datenübertragung teilweise ganz schön in die Knie.

Nun ist der alte 100Mbit Switch kaputt gegangen und wir haben uns nen Gigabit Switch zugelegt. Also hab ich prompt die alte ausgebaut und ne Gigabit Karte (ne RTL, Chip weiß ich immo nicht auswendig, schau ich aber gernen noch nach) eingebaut und den Kernel neu gebaut.

Soweit so gut, das System startete problemlos. Nun haben wir aber zufällig ein Problem entdeckt. Wenn ich nun etwas von dem Server via smb auf die anderen (Windows) PCs versuche zu kopieren bricht Windows die Übertragung mit dem Fehler: Die Netzwerkadresse ist nichtmehr verfügbar ab.

Nachdem ich nun alle Logs durchgeschaut habe nachdem ich etwas kopieren wollte, konnt ich eigentlich keinen Fehler finden. In den Samba Logs steht nur, dass die Übertragung abgebrochen wurde.

Nun habe ich versucht die Karte künstlich auszubremsen und auf 100MBit einzustellen (bin aber wohl zu doof dafür) mittels: ifconfig eth0 media 100baseTX

bringt aber nur ne Fehlermeldung.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## bx

vielleicht festplatte zu langsam? oder treiber im kernel fehlerhaft, mal geschaut ob sich da was geändert hat in neueren versionen? vielleicht wurde ja auch nen treiber mitgeliefert für linux, den man als modul laden kann in den kernel.

----------

## think4urs11

- manche GB-Karten können nur 1000BaseTX exclusiv

- der Switchport sollte in dem Fall auch auf 100 full fest eingestellt werden; Auto-Neg. klappt leider nicht immer zuverlässig - schon gar nicht wenn nicht beide Seiten auf Auto-Neg. stehen wie in deinem Fall.

- ist das Kabel überhaupt GB-tauglich? mit billigen Cat5 gibt es da gerne Probleme

- mii-diag/ethertool können hier evtl. auch weiterhelfen

- ist der richtige Treiber im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## Clooney

Das ist die Netzwerkkarte: RTL8169S-32 (Link: http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-2.aspx?modelid=2003042)

Und ein Treiber dafür ist im aktuellen Kernel drinne. Und die Karte kann 10/100/1000.

Cat 6 SSTP sollte schon reichen (bin Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Systemintegration).

----------

## bbgermany

ich hatte mal diverse karten (realtek 1gbit und natsemi 1gbit), die sind zu heiß geworden, da die kühlung des chips nicht ausreichend war. 

am besten du prüfst mal ob die karte nicht zu warm wird.

EDIT: btw, cat5e sollte auch reichen  :Wink: 

----------

## Clooney

warm wird die Karte schon, aber selbst wenn ich gleich nach dem einbau der karte etwas kopieren will (und da wird die Karte noch nicht all zu warm) bricht windows das kopieren ab.

Edit: Hab immo keine anderen Kabel als Cat6

----------

## think4urs11

'zu gute' Kabel sollten nicht stören  :Wink: 

hast du schonmal eine Direktverbindung ausprobiert zwischen zwei (Gigabit-fähigen) PCs unter Umgehung des Switches? Würde den schonmal als mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschließen.

----------

## Clooney

Ne, auf die idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen, weil ich kein Cross kabel habe.

Lässt sich das per autonego.. auch ohne crosskabel machen?

----------

## think4urs11

1000BaseTX braucht keine crossconnect-Kabel mehr (jedenfalls wenns sauber implementiert ist was aber bei 99.83% aller Karten der Fall sein sollte)

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Nur so als Idee - wann bricht Windows das kopieren ab? Bei 2Gb ist nämlich bei Samba Schluss.

Gruß

----------

## schachti

Kommt es zu dem Problem nur, wenn ein Windows-PC beteiligt ist? Wie verhält es sich, wenn Du Daten zwischen zwei Linux-Kisten bzw. zwischen zwei Windows-Systemen hin- und herschaufelst?

----------

## Clooney

die File sind keine 2GB groß. Habs mit mehreren max. 800MB Files versucht.

Windows bricht bei ca.: 5-10% ab.

von Linux zu Linux gehts, auch wenn der speed bei max 10MB/s liegt.

Hab mir jetzt mal die Original Treiber von realtek besorgt und werd heute abend die Karte nochmal einbauen. 

Hoffe es klappt dann...

----------

## schachti

10 MB/s ist für 100 MBit in Ordnung, für GBit allerdings zu wenig.

----------

## Clooney

So, nur mal als zwischenbericht:

a.) Kernel Treiber

b.) Realtek Treiber

Kopieren via Router (Linux - Windows):

a.) und b.) abbruch

Kopieren direkt von PC zu PC (Linux - Windows):

a.) und b.) abbruch

Linux zu Linux kann ich immo leider nicht testen, da ich hier keinen anderen Linuxrechner zu Verfügung habe.

weiß nun nicht mehr weiter. was kann man denn noch versuchen???

Wenn ich irgenwelche Logfiles posten soll, bitte sagen.

mfg Clooney

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du einen Windows-Rechner hast, bootest Du mit einer Linux-Boot-CD (zum Beispiel Knoppix, Damn Small Linux, ...) - und schon hast Du einen Linux-Rechner zum Testen.  :Wink: 

Wenn Du das Ganze per Samba gemacht hast, könntest Du Dir mal die Logdateien angucken.

----------

## Clooney

erstmal ne Linux CD haben^^ 

ist mit kaputtem brenner schwer zu erstellen.

Aber Linux nach Linux ging ja.

Und aus den Logs werd ich nicht schlau...

in /var/log/messages steht nichts was mit der Netzwerkkarte zu tun hat.

hab die Logs mal auf den Webserver gestellt:

http://rabsi.dyndns.tv/Logs/

----------

## schachti

Anpingen kann ich Deinen Server, aber beim Aufruf der URL bekomme ich nur einen timeout.

----------

## Clooney

sorry, mein Fehler hatte die 2. Netzwerkkarte runter gefahren

müsste nun gehen.

log.192.168.178.25

```
[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(871)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(259)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(871)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(259)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 15195) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(579)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(490)

  netbios connect: name1=*SMBSERV name2=INGRID         

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(497)

  netbios connect: local=192.168.178.26 remote=ingrid, name type = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 1 of length 220

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 15195) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(822)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(633)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(664)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(525)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(528)

  Got secblob of size 51

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe008b297

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 2 of length 236

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 15195) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(822)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(633)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(664)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(662)

  Got user=[] domain=[] workstation=[INGRID] len1=1 len2=0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(871)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(259)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(871)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(259)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 15197) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(579)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(490)

  netbios connect: name1=*SMBSERV name2=INGRID         

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(497)

  netbios connect: local=192.168.178.26 remote=ingrid, name type = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 1 of length 220

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 15197) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(822)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(633)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(664)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(525)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(528)

  Got secblob of size 51

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe008b297

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 2 of length 310

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 15197) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(822)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(633)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(664)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2006/09/11 21:28:05, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(662)

  Got user=[Rambo] domain=[INGRID] workstation=[INGRID] len1=24 len2=24

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(871)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(259)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(871)

  open_oplock_ipc: initializing messages.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(259)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 0 of length 137

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 15215) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(486)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(357)

  using SPNEGO

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(579)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(490)

  netbios connect: name1=*SMBSERV name2=INGRID         

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(497)

  netbios connect: local=192.168.178.26 remote=ingrid, name type = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 1 of length 220

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 15215) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(822)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(633)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(664)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(525)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(528)

  Got secblob of size 51

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe008b297

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 2 of length 310

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 15215) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(822)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(772)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(633)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(664)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2002 2600] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2002 5.1] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(662)

  Got user=[Rambo] domain=[INGRID] workstation=[INGRID] len1=24 len2=24

```

log.ingrid

```
[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:timeout_processing(1447)

  timeout_processing: End of file from client (client has disconnected).

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] smbd/server.c:exit_server(614)

  Closing connections

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to 

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(76)

  yield_connection: tdb_delete for name  failed with error Record does not exist.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/server.c:exit_server(655)

  Server exit (normal exit)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(219)

  check_ntlm_password:  Checking password for unmapped user [INGRID]\[Rambo]@[INGRID] with the new password interface

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(222)

  check_ntlm_password:  mapped user is: [TUXSERVER]\[Rambo]@[INGRID]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(268)

  check_ntlm_password: sam authentication for user [Rambo] succeeded

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(307)

  check_ntlm_password:  authentication for user [Rambo] -> [Rambo] -> [rambo] succeeded

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp_sign.c:ntlmssp_sign_init(338)

  NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(63)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60088235

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(257)

  User name: rambo   Real name: 

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(276)

  UNIX uid 1004 is UNIX user rambo, and will be vuid 101

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(305)

  Adding homes service for user 'rambo' using home directory: '/home/rambo'

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] param/loadparm.c:lp_add_home(2539)

  adding home's share [rambo] for user 'rambo' at '/home/rambo'

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 3 of length 106

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBtconX (pid 15215) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/access.c:only_ipaddrs_in_list(291)

  only_ipaddrs_in_list: list has non-ip address (clooney.dyndns.tv)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/access.c:check_access(316)

  check_access: hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 2] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from Ingrid (192.168.178.25)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(488)

  Connect path is '/home/p2p/mldonkey/incoming/files' for service [mlDonkey]

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-3008

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-3009

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/vfs.c:vfs_init_default(216)

  Initialising default vfs hooks

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-3008

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-3009

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-3008

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-3009

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 1004) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(693)

  ingrid (192.168.178.25) connect to service mlDonkey initially as user rambo (uid=0, gid=1004) (pid 15215)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/reply.c:reply_tcon_and_X(708)

  tconX service=MLDONKEY 

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 4 of length 90

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBtrans2 (pid 15215) conn 0x8036d520

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 1004) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/trans2.c:call_trans2findfirst(1632)

  call_trans2findfirst: dirtype = 16, maxentries = 1366, close_after_first=0, close_if_end = 2 requires_resume_key = 4 level = 0x104, max_data_bytes = 16384

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/dir.c:dptr_create(511)

  creating new dirptr 256 for path ./, expect_close = 1

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 5 of length 148

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBtrans2 (pid 15215) conn 0x8036d520

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 1004) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/trans2.c:call_trans2findnext(1915)

  call_trans2findnext: dirhandle = 256, max_data_bytes = 16384, maxentries = 1366, close_after_request=0, close_if_end = 2 requires_resume_key = 4 resume_key = 0 resume name = LOST.S01E04.Wildschweinjagd.mp4 continue=0 level = 260

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/dir.c:dptr_fetch_lanman2(708)

  fetching dirptr 256 for path ./

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/trans2.c:call_trans2findnext(2012)

  dptr_num is 256, mask = *, attr = 16, dirptr=(0x8029B308,4740)

[2006/09/11 21:28:55, 3] smbd/trans2.c:call_trans2findnext(2113)

  SMBtrans2 mask=* directory=./ dirtype=22 numentries=26

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 6 of length 43

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBulogoffX (pid 15215) conn 0x0

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/reply.c:reply_ulogoffX(1606)

  ulogoffX vuid=101

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/process.c:process_smb(1194)

  Transaction 7 of length 39

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/process.c:switch_message(993)

  switch message SMBtdis (pid 15215) conn 0x8036d520

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(890)

  ingrid (192.168.178.25) closed connection to service mlDonkey

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to mlDonkey

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/process.c:timeout_processing(1447)

  timeout_processing: End of file from client (client has disconnected).

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 2] smbd/server.c:exit_server(614)

  Closing connections

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/connection.c:yield_connection(69)

  Yielding connection to 

[2006/09/11 21:29:03, 3] smbd/server.c:exit_server(655)

  Server exit (normal exit)

```

log.nmbd

```
[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(727)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:reload_nmbd_services(298)

  services not loaded

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(751)

  Becoming a daemon.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/tallocmsg.c:register_msg_pool_usage(61)

  Registered MSG_REQ_POOL_USAGE

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/dmallocmsg.c:register_dmalloc_msgs(71)

  Registered MSG_REQ_DMALLOC_MARK and LOG_CHANGED

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(789)

  Opening sockets 137

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:open_sockets(648)

  open_sockets: Broadcast sockets opened.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=192.168.178.10 bcast=192.168.178.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=192.168.178.26 bcast=192.168.178.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:192.168.178.26 Broadcast address:192.168.178.255 Subnet mask:255.255.255.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:192.168.178.10 Broadcast address:192.168.178.255 Subnet mask:255.255.255.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:UNICAST_SUBNET Broadcast address:192.168.178.26 Subnet mask:192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET Broadcast address:0.0.0.0 Subnet mask:0.0.0.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(173)

  making subnet name:WINS_SERVER_SUBNET Broadcast address:0.0.0.0 Subnet mask:0.0.0.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<00> with first IP 127.0.0.1 ttl=0 nb_flags= 4 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name LOCALHOST<20> with first IP 127.0.0.1 ttl=0 nb_flags= 4 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(808)

  Loaded hosts file /etc/samba/lmhosts

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<00> with first IP 255.255.255.255 ttl=258478 nb_flags=e4 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<1e> with first IP 255.255.255.255 ttl=258478 nb_flags=e4 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=258478 nb_flags=66 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<03> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=258478 nb_flags=66 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=258478 nb_flags=66 to subnet WINS_SERVER_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:create_server_on_workgroup(159)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry TUXSERVER of type 40019a03 (Samba Server 3.0.22) on workgroup TUX.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:initiate_myworkgroup_startup(267)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry TUXSERVER on subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:create_server_on_workgroup(159)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry TUXSERVER of type 40019a03 (Samba Server 3.0.22) on workgroup TUX.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:initiate_myworkgroup_startup(267)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry TUXSERVER on subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=259200 nb_flags=64 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<03> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=259200 nb_flags=64 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=259200 nb_flags=64 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=259200 nb_flags=e4 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<1e> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=259200 nb_flags=e4 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:create_server_on_workgroup(159)

  create_server_on_workgroup: Created server entry TUXSERVER of type 40019a03 (Samba Server 3.0.22) on workgroup TUX.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_workgroupdb.c:initiate_myworkgroup_startup(267)

  initiate_myworkgroup_startup: Added server name entry TUXSERVER on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name *<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<20> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name __SAMBA__<00> with first IP 192.168.178.10 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet REMOTE_BROADCAST_SUBNET

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:send_host_announcement(208)

  send_host_announcement: type 19a03 for host TUXSERVER on subnet 192.168.178.10 for workgroup TUX

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:send_host_announcement(208)

  send_host_announcement: type 19a03 for host TUXSERVER on subnet 192.168.178.26 for workgroup TUX

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request(1179)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name TUXSERVER<20> IP 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request(1179)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name TUXSERVER<03> IP 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request(1179)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name TUXSERVER<00> IP 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_name_registration_request(796)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Group name registration for name TUX<00> IP 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_name_registration_request(880)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Adding IP 255.255.255.255 to group name TUX<00>.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_name_registration_request(796)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Group name registration for name TUX<1e> IP 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_name_registration_request(880)

  wins_process_name_registration_request: Adding IP 255.255.255.255 to group name TUX<1e>.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request(1179)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name TUXSERVER<20> IP 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request(1179)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name TUXSERVER<03> IP 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] nmbd/nmbd_winsserver.c:wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request(1179)

  wins_process_multihomed_name_registration_request: name registration for name TUXSERVER<00> IP 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<20> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<03> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<00> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<00> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<1e> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.178.10

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<20> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<03> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUXSERVER<00> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=60 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<00> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:27:59, 3] nmbd/nmbd_namelistdb.c:add_name_to_subnet(246)

  add_name_to_subnet: Added netbios name TUX<1e> with first IP 192.168.178.26 ttl=0 nb_flags=e0 to subnet 192.168.178.26

[2006/09/11 21:28:19, 3] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:write_browse_list(421)

  write_browse_list: Wrote browse list into file /var/cache/samba/browse.dat

[2006/09/11 21:29:09, 3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:send_host_announcement(208)

  send_host_announcement: type 19a03 for host TUXSERVER on subnet 192.168.178.10 for workgroup TUX

[2006/09/11 21:29:09, 3] nmbd/nmbd_sendannounce.c:send_host_announcement(208)

  send_host_announcement: type 19a03 for host TUXSERVER on subnet 192.168.178.26 for workgroup TUX

```

log.smbd

```
[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 2] param/loadparm.c:do_section(3671)

  Processing section "[homes]"

[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 2] param/loadparm.c:do_section(3671)

  Processing section "[mlDonkey]"

[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 2] param/loadparm.c:do_section(3671)

  Processing section "[shares]"

[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 3] param/loadparm.c:lp_add_ipc(2580)

  adding IPC service

[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 3] param/loadparm.c:lp_add_ipc(2580)

  adding IPC service

[2006/09/11 21:27:54, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(117)

  reloading printcap cache

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(223)

  reload status: error

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(117)

  reloading printcap cache

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(223)

  reload status: error

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=192.168.178.10 bcast=192.168.178.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/interface.c:add_interface(81)

  added interface ip=192.168.178.26 bcast=192.168.178.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/server.c:main(840)

  loaded services

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/server.c:main(855)

  Becoming a daemon.

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/tallocmsg.c:register_msg_pool_usage(61)

  Registered MSG_REQ_POOL_USAGE

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] lib/dmallocmsg.c:register_dmalloc_msgs(71)

  Registered MSG_REQ_DMALLOC_MARK and LOG_CHANGED

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 2

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(393)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(250)

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] lib/util_seaccess.c:se_access_check(251)

  se_access_check: user sid is S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1000

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-21-2828513680-1136283004-355396824-1001

  se_access_check: also S-1-1-0

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-2

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-11

  se_access_check: also S-1-5-32-544

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 3] printing/printing.c:start_background_queue(1379)

  start_background_queue: Starting background LPQ thread

[2006/09/11 21:27:55, 2] smbd/server.c:open_sockets_smbd(336)

  waiting for a connection

```

----------

## schachti

Hab's nur überflogen, mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Hast Du mal probiert, ob das Problem auch bei ftp auftritt?

----------

## Clooney

Noch nicht, werde es aber nachprüfen

----------

## blu3bird

Haben eigentlich alle beteiligten Rechner 1GBit? Oder nur der Server und der Rest hat 100MBit?

Dann wären die 10MB/s nämlich richtig.

In dem Fall könnte es helfen die Sende- und Empfangsgröße der Pakete einzustellen.

Bei NFS ginge das mit: mount -o rsize=2048,wsize=2048

(und soft wäre auch empfehlenswert)

----------

## Clooney

Also 2 weitere PC haben ne Gigabit Karte drinnen. 

Ich mecker ja nicht über den langsamen speed, mit dem könnt ich immo leben, sondern über die abbrechenden kopiervorgänge (selbst bei den 100Mbit PCs)

und mit NFS hatte ich noch keine zeit mich auseinander zu setzen.

btw. der Fehler den mit Windows bringt ist immernoch: Die Netzwerkadresse ist nichtmehr verfügbar

----------

## Clooney

NFS kann ich immo nicht testen. Oder bekomm ich auch NFS Zugriff von Windows aus? Nicht dass ich wüsste, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren beleeren.

Hab aber mittlerweile etwas herumexperimentiert.

Wenn auf dem Server null last ist (sprich alle demons aus sind, bis auf samba), dann kann ich die Daten von den Windows rechnern aus rüberziehen.

Sollte aber etwas mehr last auf dem System sein, tritt der Fehler wieder auf.

Mal schaun, was sich noch so als Fehlerquelle identifizieren kann.

Dank Euch soweit schonmal, aber vl fällt einem von Euch ja noch was ein.

mfg Clooney

----------

## schachti

 *Clooney wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NFS kann ich immo nicht testen. Oder bekomm ich auch NFS Zugriff von Windows aus? Nicht dass ich wüsste, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren beleeren.
> 
> 

 

Such mal nach "Windows Services for UNIX", da ist AFAIK ein NFS-Client bei.

Probier es doch mal mit ftp - ein vsftpd ist auf der gentoo-Kiste doch schnell aufgesetzt...

----------

## Clooney

jo, muss aber erstmal wieder auf die kiste kommen. 

libnurces.so.5 fehler

----------

